# Geauga Rod and Gun Club



## msdb32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Anyone know anything about this group. I know they have a lot of the farm land in Geauga County locked up. Not even sure if this is the exact name. Do they have a website? Anyone know what the cost to join is or any contact info?


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have property by them and when me and all my cousins go 4wheelin to the power lines we always pass the place up and when we do i never see any cars there or nothin. looks like a nice place though. cant remeber what road or adress it is.


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

The only one I know of is Crooked Creek. 0n 534
Mike


----------



## Radio Reno (Feb 14, 2007)

I think the group you are refering to is Mount Pleasant Rod & Gun Club. And you are right they lease a lot of land in Portage & Geauga Counties. They hold their meetings (or did) at The VFW in Bainbridge Township. If you call the Division of Wildlife in Akron on Monday (330-644-2293) and ask for contact info on Mount Pleasant Rod & Gun someone there should be able to help you. I don't know if they have a website but you might want to Google them. Good Luck


----------

